# Some Pictures of Jude



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh, thank you! He is such a cute little darling. I can't wait to watch him grow and to see how he looks as he gets older.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He looks like such a sweet pup. I hope you continue to post pictures since I love watching pups grow up here on the forum. Keep that camera handy.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

He is SO freaking cute! I love his coloring!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Adorable!!! I love his color!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Love the pic with your son and Jude.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That baby is adorable.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Jude is so cute, great pictures, love the one with him and Noah.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Awwwwww!!!!!
What adorable little boys.::smooch:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jude*

Jude is SO PRECIOUS-I would love to HUG HIM!!

He is a beautiful boy!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

He is so cute!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

What an adorable baby!


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Awww, what a cute puppy. I love the photo of him playing in the water and the one of your son with the puppy. Too cute


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

He is very cute, looks so sweet, the color is very nice, bless his little heart.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Jude & Noah sure are cute together  and I love the picture of Jude with his blue mouse.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

He is soooooooooo cute. I love him froggy style in the tub!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh those 2 little boys are sooo meant to be together, just look at them! Wonderful, thank you for sharing. :heartbeat


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

That photo of Jude with his paws around his stuffie just makes me smile and get puppy fever! So adorable! His first bath photos are cute and it looks like your son has a new best friend!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

He is so cute. I love his coloring!


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Those pictures are unbelievably adorable! He is just so cute he almost doesn't look real. Instead, he looks like the cutest teddy bear ever!

Loved the pictures, thanks for sharing them!
Kim


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

So this is the Jude I read about in your other post. He is a very cute pup. I wish you happy times and great health with this little guy.


----------



## mkkuch (Dec 13, 2010)

Adorable pup and I love his color. Great picture of Jude and you son together. Looking forward to seeing more pictures as he grows


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

He is so cute!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What a little angelbug! He is so darn cute!!!!


----------

